# look what my pullet gave me this morning



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

My silkie is just coming into lay. She gave me a gift this morning and I wanted to share it with you all! This week she's laid every other day! I wonder if she will keep it up?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Aww! Yea I remember that feeling when your pullets lay their first eggs! Congrats!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool, congrats !


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

the first egg is always a great feeling, congratulations


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

I bet you feel like you laid it yourself  congrats


----------

